# App for duplicates



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a such app, on the market that searches for duplicate files. I think that is something that would be really needed if there isn't a app like that on the market. I would think that i have a couple duplicates on my phone. If you know of any apps then let me know.:angry:


----------



## MongooseHelix (Jun 18, 2011)

There's an app called SD Maid which can find duplicate files among other things. You will need to purchase the pro version though if you want the app to remove the duplicates after it finds them and outputs those results. That and the cleaning of app cache directories require the pro version...everything else works in the free one I think.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

It is well worth the cash. I've used it for months. Its the one app I never uninstall. Great tool.


----------

